# Member Announcement



## Lorian

Hey everyone

As many of you will be aware, over the past couple of years I've struggled to invest the time necessary to keep on top of admin duties or to actively push UK-Muscle forwards.

Effective immediately, I have passed full operational control and responsibility of UK-Muscle over to a company called Vertical Scope. I will still be around as a member, but I have relinquished all admin responsibility. The team at Vertical Scope are now running the show.

This wasn't a decision I took lightly. I was the 34th member to join this community and it's been a significant part of my life for 15 years. There will be members reading this that weren't even born when I made my first post.

I trust that Vertical Scope will honour the integrity and spirit which has helped established UK-Muscle as the dominant UK bodybuilding forum it is today.

A community is only as strong as its members, I think both literally and figuratively we have the strongest of them all.
It's been an honour to be at the helm of such a fantastic community for so many years.

Thank you

Lorian
UKM Admin 2003 - 2018


----------



## Prince Adam

Good luck


----------



## Sasnak

Good luck going forward.


----------



## vs-Admin

Hello everyone,

My name is Philip, I am a community manager for VerticalScope, I work with a small team that will continue to manage the webmaster duties on uk-muscle.co.uk.

We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.

*What are our intentions?*

We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will continue to be around for years to come. It's our goal to work with the mod/admin team to help provide the resources and required work to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members, and to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.

*Will leadership change?*

Continuity is the focus here, YOU as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while your mod/admin team keep the walls and the roof up in this place; we are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You all have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this. For us it's paramount to maintain this level of integrity and enthusiasm.

*What am I here for?*

Our primary role is to be the technical contact; you all contributed to building the strong foundation the site was built on. Moving forward we will all work together to keep the momentum and the community growing. We will be on the forum checking in regularly to make sure regular maintenance is taken care of and keeping things running smoothly from behind the scenes.

Looking forward to working with you all.

Thanks,

Philip


----------



## 66983

Does this effect the current site moderators?


----------



## Wheyman

Is our passwords and usernames safe?


----------



## Sasnak

Wheyman said:


> Is our passwords and usernames safe?


 You searched them on google too!


----------



## Wheyman

Sasnak said:


> You searched them on google too!


 yup gonna have to have a look!


----------



## Heavyassweights

vs-Admin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Philip, I am a community manager for VerticalScope, I work with a small team that will continue to manage the webmaster duties on uk-muscle.co.uk.
> 
> We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.
> 
> *What are our intentions?*
> 
> We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will continue to be around for years to come. It's our goal to work with the mod/admin team to help provide the resources and required work to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members, and to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.
> 
> *Will leadership change?*
> 
> Continuity is the focus here, YOU as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while your mod/admin team keep the walls and the roof up in this place; we are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You all have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this. For us it's paramount to maintain this level of integrity and enthusiasm.
> 
> *What am I here for?*
> 
> Our primary role is to be the technical contact; you all contributed to building the strong foundation the site was built on. Moving forward we will all work together to keep the momentum and the community growing. We will be on the forum checking in regularly to make sure regular maintenance is taken care of and keeping things running smoothly from behind the scenes.
> 
> Looking forward to working with you all.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Philip


 Hi Philip, do you drive a red corsa? I think I know you.

were you and your Mrs on holiday this year? If so post a few pics and of yourselves and ill tell you if I know you.

regards

john

x


----------



## ellisrimmer

Hi Phillip, you keeping alright? how is Elizabeth? What do you think to Harry's new GF bit fit isn't she?


----------



## FFF

vs-Admin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Philip, I am a community manager for VerticalScope, I work with a small team that will continue to manage the webmaster duties on uk-muscle.co.uk.
> 
> We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.
> 
> *What are our intentions?*
> 
> We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will continue to be around for years to come. It's our goal to work with the mod/admin team to help provide the resources and required work to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members, and to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.
> 
> *Will leadership change?*
> 
> Continuity is the focus here, YOU as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while your mod/admin team keep the walls and the roof up in this place; we are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You all have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this. For us it's paramount to maintain this level of integrity and enthusiasm.
> 
> *What am I here for?*
> 
> Our primary role is to be the technical contact; you all contributed to building the strong foundation the site was built on. Moving forward we will all work together to keep the momentum and the community growing. We will be on the forum checking in regularly to make sure regular maintenance is taken care of and keeping things running smoothly from behind the scenes.
> 
> Looking forward to working with you all.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Philip


 Sounds like a covert CIA takeover.

Pics of mrs?


----------



## vs-Admin

ellisrimmer said:


> Hi Phillip, you keeping alright? how is Elizabeth? What do you think to Harry's new GF bit fit isn't she?


 Haha! No personal affiliation with the Royal Family. I do agree with your comment on Ms Markle.

-Philip


----------



## vs-Admin

FFF said:


> Sounds like a covert CIA takeover.
> 
> Pics of mrs?


 Not without her permission I'm afraid.

-Philip


----------



## vs-Admin

Sparkey said:


> Does this effect the current site moderators?


 Not at all. Only difference is they have a new person to escalate site issues to.



Wheyman said:


> Is our passwords and usernames safe?


 Your usernames are public. Depending on what you post will dictate the safety of your username. Passwords on our network are all stored with encryption and never in plain text. This site is about as secure as you can be currently. Now keeping this in mind its still up to you to manage you to maintain good practice in regards to your own passwords when using the internet.



Sasnak said:


> You searched them on google too!


 It was bound to come up.

-Philip


----------



## Wheyman

@vs-Admin what are your thoughts on Aaron Lambo and his "film"?


----------



## MrM

vs-Admin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Philip, I am a community manager for VerticalScope, I work with a small team that will continue to manage the webmaster duties on uk-muscle.co.uk.
> 
> We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.
> 
> *What are our intentions?*
> 
> We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will continue to be around for years to come. It's our goal to work with the mod/admin team to help provide the resources and required work to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members, and to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.
> 
> *Will leadership change?*
> 
> Continuity is the focus here, YOU as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while your mod/admin team keep the walls and the roof up in this place; we are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You all have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this. For us it's paramount to maintain this level of integrity and enthusiasm.
> 
> *What am I here for?*
> 
> Our primary role is to be the technical contact; you all contributed to building the strong foundation the site was built on. Moving forward we will all work together to keep the momentum and the community growing. We will be on the forum checking in regularly to make sure regular maintenance is taken care of and keeping things running smoothly from behind the scenes.
> 
> Looking forward to working with you all.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Philip


 I used to post on Yorkshire Divers forum which your firm took over ........ it pretty much tanked soon after. I hope that the membership / community get treated a bit better in this case.


----------



## 66983

MrM said:


> I used to post on Yorkshire Divers forum which your firm took over ........ it pretty much tanked soon after. I hope that the membership / community get treated a bit better in this case.


 My worry exactly,

Verticlescope have no interest in bodybuilding whatsoever, they basically just buy up forums.

I'm wondering how they are going to make money from this?

I'm expecting advertising galore.


----------



## Lorian

Just going to chime in here, I have always been very hot on member security and protecting user data. VS inherit the forum in a natively secure state and I trust they will keep it that way.

It is also in their best interest to develop and grow UK-M. With the team of people they have there is no reason why UK-M shouldnt thrive under their control.

It's my understanding that the current Moderator roles will not be changed.


----------



## Wheyman

Wheyman said:


> @vs-Admin what are your thoughts on Aaron Lambo and his "film"?


 or do you side with Big Nick Collins?


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Hope that this move will not tank the forum.

Will be nice to know their answer to the example mentioned by @MrM


----------



## Wheyman

will we get this rubbish spam at the bottom of the forum


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Wheyman said:


> will we get this rubbish spam at the bottom of the forum
> View attachment 148433


 That doesn't seem like a big deal, that rubbish is everywhere, it's easy to ignore mostly.


----------



## 66983

If you use Google Chrome as a browser, install 'Adblock and Adblock plus' in extensions.

I get no ads whatsoever on any site.


----------



## nWo

You better not grass us all up to the feds and get all our gear nicked, Philip ^_^


----------



## Heavyassweights

@Natty Steve'o what do you think of all this?


----------



## Skye666

Wheyman said:


> will we get this rubbish spam at the bottom of the forum
> View attachment 148433


 Anti aging tips??? some of us need this....pipe down :whistling:


----------



## vs-Admin

MrM said:


> I used to post on Yorkshire Divers forum which your firm took over ........ it pretty much tanked soon after. I hope that the membership / community get treated a bit better in this case.


 I was working here when that site was acquired but had no hand personally in the management of it. A lot has changed about how we work with moderators and communities since I even started here. I am not in a position to make a direct comment on this since I was not working on the site ever.



Sparkey said:


> My worry exactly,
> 
> Verticlescope have no interest in bodybuilding whatsoever, they basically just buy up forums.
> 
> I'm wondering how they are going to make money from this?
> 
> I'm expecting advertising galore.


 The site has ads already.



Lorian said:


> Just going to chime in here, I have always been very hot on member security and protecting user data. VS inherit the forum in a natively secure state and I trust they will keep it that way.
> 
> It is also in their best interest to develop and grow UK-M. With the team of people they have there is no reason why UK-M shouldnt thrive under their control.
> 
> It's my understanding that the current Moderator roles will not be changed.


 This is correct, the site is very secure already and this will be maintained. Its still always in your own best interest to keep complicated passwords that are different from each other since data breaches can happen to nearly anyone. 



Wheyman said:


> will we get this rubbish spam at the bottom of the forum
> View attachment 148433


 Taboola links are most often served for guest traffic on our network.

-Philip


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Heavyassweights said:


> @Natty Steve'o what do you think of all this?


 Dunno mate, only time will tell...

I just hope we can still rip the piss without getting banned..... :whistling:


----------



## vs-Admin

Natty Steve'o said:


> Dunno mate, only time will tell...
> 
> I just hope we can still rip the piss without getting banned..... :whistling:


 Same mods you had before are the same ones that will let you take the piss.

-Philip


----------



## The-Real-Deal

vs-Admin said:


> Same mods you had before are the same ones that will let you take the piss.
> 
> -Philip


 Thought piss would be in the swear filter...!


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Skye666 said:


> Anti aging tips??? some of us need this....pipe down :whistling:


----------



## ellisrimmer

Wheyman said:


> will we get this rubbish spam at the bottom of the forum
> View attachment 148433


 what is the problem with interesting articles?


----------



## ellisrimmer

vs-Admin said:


> Same mods you had before are the same ones that will let you take the piss.
> 
> -Philip


 are they still allowed to talk about illegal drugs?


----------



## UK2USA

I think I found the people responsible for killing off some of the uk-m members, pre-takeover maneuver. I hope they don't kill off the whole community next.


----------



## Simon90

Can we still share explicit animal porn and openly sell class A drugs and partake in human trafficking?

Oh wait I'm in the wrong forum ignore that [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


----------



## monkeybiker

Simon90 said:


> Can we still share explicit animal porn and openly sell class A drugs and partake in human trafficking?
> 
> Oh wait I'm in the wrong forum ignore that [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


 Have you got any links for the animal porn, I'm asking for.....ahem cough........a friend h34r:


----------



## unclezillion

like the lottery we have been taken over by Canadians


----------



## Hera

Just wanted to chip in and say that I'll still be around but more so in a few months when I have the capacity to focus on getting my figure back. I'm kind of looking forward to posting as a member without having to be quite so mindful of what I say! lol!


----------



## anna1

Hera said:


> Just wanted to chip in and say that I'll still be around but more so in a few months when I have the capacity to focus on getting my figure back. I'm kind of looking forward to posting as a member without having to be quite so mindful of what I say! lol!


 Your contribution will be so valuable @Hera would be nice to have a bunch of women here posting frequently

x


----------



## Hera

anna1 said:


> Your contribution will be so valuable @Hera would be nice to have a bunch of women here posting frequently
> 
> x


 I'm not very knowledgeable to be honest! I never aspired to be really muscular and lacked that kind of determination. I was more focused on a leanish, curvy shape. I pretty much achieved the physique I wanted and then had twins! I've almost lost the baby weight but there's a lot of work needed to get my shape back! I don't have capacity to focus on that right now but think I might in a few months when I hope to create a journal


----------



## anna1

Hera said:


> I'm not very knowledgeable to be honest! I never aspired to be really muscular and lacked that kind of determination. I was more focused on a leanish, curvy shape. I pretty much achieved the physique I wanted and then had twins! I've almost lost the baby weight but there's a lot of work needed to get my shape back! I don't have capacity to focus on that right now but think I might in a few months when I hope to create a journal


 I can only imagine how much work twins are . And the sleep deprivation, dammmmn 

It took me a while to lose the baby fat after each child as well , but you were in a great shape before and I 'm sure you 'll get your figure back very quickly once you find the time

all the best and my warmest wishes for a Happy 2018 for you and your family

x


----------



## Sasnak

anna1 said:


> It took me a while to lose the baby fat after each child as well


 How long? my wife is currently trying to lose hers. She's been at it for just over 12 years at the moment.


----------



## anna1

Sasnak said:


> How long? my wife is currently trying to lose hers. She's been at it for just over 12 years at the moment.


 :lol:

I thought she worked out regularly ? Well 8-9 months to lose the fat and a full year to feel like my old self but I did not workout really . I was just very active ( I walk a lot ) and was a bit careful with my diet .

x


----------



## Sasnak

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I thought she worked out regularly ? Well 8-9 months to lose the fat and a full year to feel like my old self but I did not workout really . I was just very active ( I walk a lot ) and was a bit careful with my diet .
> 
> x


 I'm only joking. She is a good uk12 and that's my preferred size for a woman anyway. She could probably do with losing half a stone and she does train weekly but not particularly hard. She also thinks that one hiit class burns over a thousand calories, which it doesn't!


----------



## anna1

Sasnak said:


> I'm only joking. She is a good uk12 and that's my preferred size for a woman anyway. She could probably do with losing half a stone and she does train weekly but not particularly hard. She also thinks that one hiit class burns over a thousand calories, which it doesn't!


 Oh , I get it , the Nigella look


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Sasnak said:


> I'm only joking. She is a good uk12 and that's my preferred size for a woman anyway. She could probably do with losing half a stone and she does train weekly but not particularly hard. She also thinks that one hiit class burns over a thousand calories, which it doesn't!


 Imagine mine went from size 6 to size 12 (uk sizes) now she went down to size 10 but the road is still so looooong. My type of women are generally size 6-8 so I am proper annoyed as I'm not sure what went through her mind when she stopped gym and started to eat like I eat (or more) for about 1 year straight, then got fat, even got surprised about it, wow really, eating like a horse not training and getting fat as a result, incredible.

At least now she is back at the gym, training and dieting.


----------



## dtlv

Just to let everyone know, our new reptilian overlords... er, sorry I mean the new administrators, seem been very nice so far behind the scenes and haven't upped the requirement for annual virgin sacrifices that us mods have to make beyond those initiated in the old regime.

So far it looks like things are going to transition very smoothly indeed.


----------



## vetran

dtlv said:


> Just to let everyone know, our new reptilian overlords... er, sorry I mean the new administrators, seem been very nice so far behind the scenes and haven't upped the requirement for annual virgin sacrifices that us mods have to make beyond those initiated in the old regime.
> 
> So far it looks like things are going to transition very smoothly indeed.


 Glad you like your new boss


----------



## UK2USA

dtlv said:


> Just to let everyone know, our new reptilian overlords... er, sorry I mean the new administrators, seem been very nice so far behind the scenes and haven't upped the requirement for annual virgin sacrifices that us mods have to make beyond those initiated in the old regime.
> 
> So far it looks like things are going to transition very smoothly indeed.


 If you don't have to sacrifice them, could you send me one please, I'm all out right now.


----------



## vs-Admin

vetran said:


> Glad you like your new boss


 We are working more With the mod team. 

-Philip


----------



## sjacks

vs-Admin said:


> We are working more With the mod team.
> 
> -Philip


 As long as you have no affiliation with INGSOC I think we'll be able to evade the confines of a reeducation facility :whistling:


----------



## Armitage Shanks

sjacks said:


> As long as you have no affiliation with INGSOC I think we'll be able to evade the confines of a reeducation facility :whistling:


----------



## faipdeooiad

Is it safe to assume that any current advertising agreements will still be honoured?


----------



## Lorian

faipdeooiad said:


> Is it safe to assume that any current advertising agreements will still be honoured?


 Yes


----------



## Cypionate

Could the new Admins remove the limit for reactions? (Like, Laugh, Thanks etc) Not really sure why there is a limit in the first place tbh


----------



## vetran

Cypionate said:


> Could the new Admins remove the limit for reactions? (Like, Laugh, Thanks etc) Not really sure why there is a limit in the first place tbh




The limit for reactions is based on membership ,ie bronze ,silver ,gold etc it's like a reward scheme the higher you get the more rewards you get ,put some posts in stay loyal for a few years and they give you as many as you want


----------



## Cypionate

vetran said:


> The limit for reactions is based on membership ,ie bronze ,silver ,gold etc it's like a reward scheme the higher you get the more rewards you get ,put some posts in stay loyal for a few years and they give you as many as you want


 Ah I see, crafty lol, thanks


----------



## UK2USA

vetran said:


> The limit for reactions is based on membership ,ie bronze ,silver ,gold etc it's like a reward scheme the higher you get the more rewards you get ,put some posts in stay loyal for a few years and they give you as many as you want


 And then you turn into a miserable old cnut and brag that you only gave out 4 for the entire year.


----------



## vetran

UK2USA said:


> And then you turn into a miserable old cnut and brag that you only gave out 4 for the entire year.


 Did you no that if you save all your likes you can trade them in at the end of the year for mucky pics of the bosses wife ,hope the new owners still honour this


----------



## UK2USA

vetran said:


> Did you no that if you save all your likes you can trade them in at the end of the year for mucky pics of the bosses wife ,hope the new owners still honour this


 I already have those from @Heavyassweights he's got pics of everyone's wife, girlfriend and boyfriend he swaps and trades too.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

vetran said:


> The limit for reactions is based on membership ,ie bronze ,silver ,gold etc it's like a reward scheme the higher you get the more rewards you get ,put some posts in stay loyal for a few years and they give you as many as you want


 But still not unlimited for platinum members..


----------



## vs-Admin

faipdeooiad said:


> Is it safe to assume that any current advertising agreements will still be honoured?





Lorian said:


> Yes


 Exactly what Lorian said.

-Philip


----------



## 2004mark

Cypionate said:


> Could the new Admins remove the limit for reactions? (Like, Laugh, Thanks etc) Not really sure why there is a limit in the first place tbh


 People used to get into little cliques and just like the f**k out of each other because it made them feel special iirc


----------



## Eddias

Website is showing as not secure at the moment, and yesterday i could not log in at all, Hopefully this is not a sign of things to come.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

Eddias said:


> Website is showing as not secure at the moment, and yesterday i could not log in at all, Hopefully this is not a sign of things to come.


 Having issues this morning, pain in the arse i have to go to advances setting every time if want to change page.


----------



## camo

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Having issues this morning, pain in the arse i have to go to advances setting every time if want to change page.


 Same here


----------



## Eddias

I would tag in @vs-admin but that does not look like its working either.


----------



## 76181

@vs-Admin As per messages above, forum not showing as secure this morning and having to go to advanced settings to change pages.


----------



## Cypionate

2004mark said:


> People used to get into little cliques and just like the f**k out of each other because it made them feel special iirc


 So basically facebook then lol


----------



## 39005

ah vertical scope this canadian company has been buying up forums for years i remember when they were supposed to take over the TZ forums but the members complained so much they pulled out the deal (afaik ) , 'phil ' was posting for them then.

.......lets watch the forums turn into one massive advert


----------



## vs-Admin

I am looking into this.

-Philip


----------



## vs-Admin

Eddias said:


> Website is showing as not secure at the moment, and yesterday i could not log in at all, Hopefully this is not a sign of things to come.


 The site was offline yesterday. The techs sorted it out but I am waiting on more info on this. HTTPS is showing for me currently.

-Philip


----------



## vs-Admin

aqualung said:


> ah vertical scope this canadian company has been buying up forums for years i remember when they were supposed to take over the TZ forums but the members complained so much they pulled out the deal (afaik ) , 'phil ' was posting for them then.
> 
> .......lets watch the forums turn into one massive advert


 I was me indeed the one on TZ. There is much more to that situation I am not at liberty to get into but in the end the deal was broken and the site was not sold. Shame for me, I do very much like watches.

-Philip


----------



## superdantheman

vs-Admin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Philip, I am a community manager for VerticalScope, I work with a small team that will continue to manage the webmaster duties on uk-muscle.co.uk.
> 
> We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.
> 
> *What are our intentions?*
> 
> We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will continue to be around for years to come. It's our goal to work with the mod/admin team to help provide the resources and required work to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members, and to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.
> 
> *Will leadership change?*
> 
> Continuity is the focus here, YOU as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while your mod/admin team keep the walls and the roof up in this place; we are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You all have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this. For us it's paramount to maintain this level of integrity and enthusiasm.
> 
> *What am I here for?*
> 
> Our primary role is to be the technical contact; you all contributed to building the strong foundation the site was built on. Moving forward we will all work together to keep the momentum and the community growing. We will be on the forum checking in regularly to make sure regular maintenance is taken care of and keeping things running smoothly from behind the scenes.
> 
> Looking forward to working with you all.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Philip


 will the forum rules change?


----------



## vs-Admin

superdantheman said:


> will the forum rules change?


 Not unless the moderators change them. I mean your current mods not me.

-Philip


----------



## 39005

vs-Admin said:


> I was me indeed the one on TZ. There is much more to that situation I am not at liberty to get into but in the end the deal was broken and the site was not sold. Shame for me, I do very much like watches.
> 
> -Philip


 afaik it was down to failure to complete payment on your end (though as you say i dont know both sides of the story ) -one of the main arguments from the community was regarding copywrite of pictures posted on the forums - perhaps you can reassure members here that any pictures they post belong to them and will not be posted /copied on any of the many other forums you own or passed for use by third parties?


----------



## vs-Admin

aqualung said:


> afaik it was down to failure to complete payment on your end (though as you say i dont know both sides of the story ) -one of the main arguments from the community was regarding copywrite of pictures posted on the forums - perhaps you can reassure members here that any pictures they post belong to them and will not be posted /copied on any of the many other forums you own or passed for use by third parties?


 I cant comment any further on the deal personally.

We do not claim ownership of the content you post we only publish what you post here, here. You do not sell your content, post it elsewhere or otherwise claim any copyrights on what you post. We do have publishing rights to the content to post on the site to keep the content published here. This does help us if someone takes your content published here and uses it elsewhere. We can file a DMCA compliant to have it removed.

-Philip


----------



## Slagface

Sasnak said:


> How long? my wife is currently trying to lose hers. She's been at it for just over 12 years at the moment.


 My bro in law got his fat mrs bang on the speed for about 3 years, f**k me she trimmed up nicely. Then got her onto the pain meds so she was just a mess, she stopped doing the housework, shoulda seen the state of the place. She kept the weight off though so swings n roundabouts innit


----------



## DappaDonDave

vs-Admin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Philip, I am a community manager for VerticalScope, I work with a small team that will continue to manage the webmaster duties on uk-muscle.co.uk.
> 
> We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.
> 
> *What are our intentions?*
> 
> We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will continue to be around for years to come. It's our goal to work with the mod/admin team to help provide the resources and required work to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members, and to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.
> 
> *Will leadership change?*
> 
> Continuity is the focus here, YOU as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while your mod/admin team keep the walls and the roof up in this place; we are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You all have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this. For us it's paramount to maintain this level of integrity and enthusiasm.
> 
> *What am I here for?*
> 
> Our primary role is to be the technical contact; you all contributed to building the strong foundation the site was built on. Moving forward we will all work together to keep the momentum and the community growing. We will be on the forum checking in regularly to make sure regular maintenance is taken care of and keeping things running smoothly from behind the scenes.
> 
> Looking forward to working with you all.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Philip


 When are the UKM t-shirts available?

@Lorian who holds the rights to the UKM logo and "brand".


----------



## Lorian

DappaDonDave said:


> When are the UKM t-shirts available?
> 
> @Lorian who holds the rights to the UKM logo and "brand".


 Everything has been passed over to Vertical Scope.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Lorian said:


> Everything has been passed over to Vertical Scope.


 Cheers pal.

@vs-Admin - When can we expect the UKM t shirts?


----------



## vs-Admin

We're still settling and moving everything into our systems, we did the tech part now it's getting things like merch etc.

Keep you posted

Philip


----------



## DappaDonDave

vs-Admin said:


> We're still settling and moving everything into our systems, we did the tech part now it's getting things like merch etc.
> 
> Keep you posted
> 
> Philip


 Let's see some agile project management, bosh out some t shirts ASAP, take on board the feedback and make better ones...CMON, I wasn't even born when the t-shirts were originally planned.


----------



## 39005

vs-Admin said:


> I cant comment any further on the deal personally.
> 
> We do not claim ownership of the content you post we only publish what you post here, here. *You* do not sell your content, post it elsewhere or otherwise claim any copyrights on what you post. We do have publishing rights to the content to post on the site to keep the content published here. This does help us if someone takes your content published here and uses it elsewhere. We can file a DMCA compliant to have it removed.
> 
> -Philip


 not sure if you have mistyped the bit in red and it should say 'we' , or are you saying i cant sell or post any pictures i take anywhere else? (as far as i am concerned if i post any pictures here i have taken i own the copywrite on it )


----------



## vs-Admin

You do own them copyright to anything you post here. We (VerticalScope) retain the right to publish it, HERE.

-Philip


----------



## vs-Admin

Other people taking your content from here and publishing it elsewhere can be eligible to receive a DMCA take-down notice along with a cc'd copy to their ISP. You are free to do with any content you post here anywhere else. You created it you own it. You post it here we are allowed to publish it here.

-Philip


----------



## vs-Admin

aqualung said:


> not sure if you have mistyped the bit in red and it should say 'we' , or are you saying i cant sell or post any pictures i take anywhere else? (as far as i am concerned if i post any pictures here i have taken i own the copywrite on it )


 Absolutely a typo. To clarify:



> We do not claim ownership of the content you post we only publish what you post here, here. We do not sell your content, post it elsewhere or otherwise claim any copyrights on what you post. We do have publishing rights to the content to post on the site to keep the content published here. This does help us if someone takes your content published here and uses it elsewhere. We can file a DMCA compliant to have it removed.


 -Philip


----------



## Sasnak

@Ross1991 this


----------



## AestheticManlet

@vs-Admin are private messages between one member to another actually private?

Just curious as of late :thumbup1:


----------



## sjacks

Ross1991 said:


> @vs-Admin are private messages between one member to another actually private?
> 
> Just curious as of late :thumbup1:


 Sure, they're totally *C*onf*I*denti*A*l.


----------



## invisiblekid

Ross1991 said:


> @vs-Admin are private messages between one member to another actually private?
> 
> Just curious as of late :thumbup1:


 SSL will make them private from 3rd parties snooping, but PMs on a IPS Board like this can be easily read using an Admin control panel plugin...


----------



## vs-Admin

Ross1991 said:


> @vs-Admin are private messages between one member to another actually private?
> 
> Just curious as of late :thumbup1:


 If a PM is reported by one side of the party I can see the reported pm (harassment, spam, nude selfies etc). I have never even tried to or needed to here to be completely honest. This site is my first introduction to IPB4 so I am still sorting the ins and outs of this updated platform. That being said unless a PM is reported where there is a threat of violence or a wellness check is needed (As these would relate to the law) I am not going looking for anything. You may privately share all your secret family recipes with no threat of me copying and capitalising on them.



sjacks said:


> Sure, they're totally *C*onf*I*denti*A*l.


 I work in Canada so its CSIS. 



invisiblekid said:


> SSL will make them private from 3rd parties snooping, but PMs on a IPS Board like this can be easily read using an Admin control panel plugin...


 I don't believe we even have that plugin installed here TBH.

-Philip


----------



## workinprogress1

Cypionate said:


> Could the new Admins remove the limit for reactions? (Like, Laugh, Thanks etc) Not really sure why there is a limit in the first place tbh





vetran said:


> The limit for reactions is based on membership ,ie bronze ,silver ,gold etc it's like a reward scheme the higher you get the more rewards you get ,put some posts in stay loyal for a few years and they give you as many as you want





IronJohnDoe said:


> But still not unlimited for platinum members..





2004mark said:


> People used to get into little cliques and just like the f**k out of each other because it made them feel special iirc


 yeah i hope this can be changed

it's a massive nuisance reading a couple of really good threads in the morning and dishing out all my likes, 20 - 25 i think is my limit, which is really easy to do on a couple of good threads with loads of people contributing, then by the time i read the forum in the evening a have none left and every time i like someones post or just want to give them a nod have to literally say: "good post"

@2004mark i remember this happening, little cliques buddying up to monopolize the top of the leaderboard or something which was a bit sad but i don't see this being a problem with likes, especially now that the rep system has gone and it's not being abused by those certain members

i don't really see any downside to having unlimited likes

or if it becomes a problem again, where cliques try to exploit it by dishing out 100's of likes a day does it really matter? the rep system was supposed to mean something so i understand why that being abused was frowned upon, all of the "top" posters actually knowing fcuk all about training or AAS, maybe have a limit of 100 a day so that doesn't happen but gives others the flexibility to like as many genuine posts as that want


----------



## smash

@vs-Admin

Do you even lift???


----------



## AestheticManlet

@vs-Admin any chance I can request a username change? I asked a while back but Lorain wasn't really active.

I wanted a change from current to @Ross so lose the 1991. Someone took the name and made one post ages ago, would be much appreciated if this could be changed :thumbup1:


----------



## Savage Lifter

Ross1991 said:


> @vs-Admin any chance I can request a username change? I asked a while back but Lorain wasn't really active.
> 
> I wanted a change from current to @Ross so lose the 1991. Someone took the name and made one post ages ago, would be much appreciated if this could be changed :thumbup1:


 Feeling old are ya?


----------



## vs-Admin

Ross1991 said:


> @vs-Admin any chance I can request a username change? I asked a while back but Lorain wasn't really active.
> 
> I wanted a change from current to @Ross so lose the 1991. Someone took the name and made one post ages ago, would be much appreciated if this could be changed :thumbup1:


 If the name is taken I cant make the change for you. Do you have an alternate you want to use?

-Philip


----------



## AestheticManlet

vs-Admin said:


> If the name is taken I cant make the change for you. Do you have an alternate you want to use?
> 
> -Philip


 Yeah pmed.


----------



## 66983

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah pmed.


 Supermanlets gone bud, it's DLTBB's comeback name.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Sparkey said:


> Supermanlets gone bud, it's DLTBB's comeback name.


 Give me suggestions I may edit my pm to what I got already.


----------



## 66983

Ross1991 said:


> Give me suggestions I may edit my pm to what I got already.


 'ChestGod'

'2Girls1Mirror'

'MirrorManlet'

'Twistedtap'


----------



## AestheticManlet

Sparkey said:


> 'ChestGod'
> 
> '2Girls1Mirror'
> 
> 'MirrorManlet'


 Haha.

I was gonna go for "magic mirror"

What about manlethetics?


----------



## Cypionate

Abs'R'oss


----------



## Alvin

I believe this is the same guys that took over r32oc, site went to s**t shortly after, loads of shitty ads and spam.


----------



## vs-Admin

Alvin said:


> I believe this is the same guys that took over r32oc, site went to s**t shortly after, loads of shitty ads and spam.


 My presence here has passed the shortly after threshold and the site is still humming along.

-Philip


----------



## stargazer

What a bummer, if only i had know about this i would have made you a fair offer Lorian.


----------



## OLLIEM1

Skye666 said:


> Anti aging tips??? some of us need this....pipe down :whistling:


 WTF........MUM!!!!!


----------



## Skye666

OLLIEM1 said:


> WTF........MUM!!!!!


 Keep up son.


----------



## Heavyassweights

vs-Admin said:


> My presence here has passed the shortly after threshold and the site is still humming along.
> 
> -Philip


 you tell him Philip


----------



## Quackerz

vs-Admin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Philip, I am a community manager for VerticalScope, I work with a small team that will continue to manage the webmaster duties on uk-muscle.co.uk.
> 
> We are here to help primarily with the technical end of things and help make the jobs of the current Mods/Admins easier. I posted a real basic run down to answer common questions below. If you have more questions or concerns please feel free to post them in response.
> 
> *What are our intentions?*
> 
> We bring reliability, support and the infrastructure needed to ensure that the community will continue to be around for years to come. It's our goal to work with the mod/admin team to help provide the resources and required work to give this community a broader reach, to attract new members, and to better the overall knowledge shared in the community.
> 
> *Will leadership change?*
> 
> Continuity is the focus here, YOU as the membership work very hard to keep building this community while your mod/admin team keep the walls and the roof up in this place; we are primarily here to make sure the lights stay on. Every community is unique and should always be respected in that regard. You all have established your own unique rules and regulations and a strong reputation that is carried by all of this. For us it's paramount to maintain this level of integrity and enthusiasm.
> 
> *What am I here for?*
> 
> Our primary role is to be the technical contact; you all contributed to building the strong foundation the site was built on. Moving forward we will all work together to keep the momentum and the community growing. We will be on the forum checking in regularly to make sure regular maintenance is taken care of and keeping things running smoothly from behind the scenes.
> 
> Looking forward to working with you all.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Philip


 Be prepared. I doubt @Lorian has fully informed you of what this forum is like. :lol:

Welcome.


----------



## Wheyman




----------



## Fletch68

Wheyman said:


> @vs-Admin what are your thoughts on Aaron Lambo and his "film"?


 Aaron Lambo is the hardest man in Kettering.


----------



## CarrotTop

Lorian said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> As many of you will be aware, over the past couple of years I've struggled to invest the time necessary to keep on top of admin duties or to actively push UK-Muscle forwards.
> 
> Effective immediately, I have passed full operational control and responsibility of UK-Muscle over to a company called Vertical Scope. I will still be around as a member, but I have relinquished all admin responsibility. The team at Vertical Scope are now running the show.
> 
> This wasn't a decision I took lightly. I was the 34th member to join this community and it's been a significant part of my life for 15 years. There will be members reading this that weren't even born when I made my first post.
> 
> I *trust that Vertical Scope will honour the integrity and spirit which has helped established UK-Muscle as the dominant UK bodybuilding forum it is today.*
> 
> A community is only as strong as its members, I think both literally and figuratively we have the strongest of them all.
> It's been an honour to be at the helm of such a fantastic community for so many years.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Lorian
> UKM Admin 2003 - 2018


 How's that worked out for you?


----------

